# Px4 Compact 9mm Going Back to Beretta for Repair



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

My 1.5 yr old Px4 Compact 9mm is being sent back to Beretta for repair tomorrow. :-( Fortunately it is still under warranty and the Service Center says their turn around time is 7-10 days.

The gun has shot flawlessly thru the 1.5 yrs I have had it. I probably have shot 2500 rnds thru it by now. However today at the range the magazine would not come out!

After I had shot about 60 rns, I had just shot the last round out of the mag and the slide locked back. I then pressed the mag release button but the mag did not drop out! I had to take the slide off and manually push out the mag. I then tried another mag with the same result. However in getting this mag out, the slide release lever popped out and there went the release spring into the grass never to be seen again.

I called Beretta (1-800-BERETTA extension 2300, Welcome to Beretta USA Customer Support!) and spoke to a service rep. He confirmed the gun was under warranty. After I described the issue, he indicated that while he could just send me the spring, he wanted someone to look at the gun to see why the mag was sticking. So I will be sending back the gun plus the two mags I used at the range.

I going to have to use my 92FS as my primary protection till the Px4 comes back. Good thing I have some more guns! You can never have too many! 

I will update this post with more info on what the issue is and how long the repair took.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting, let us know what you find out. The slide release coming from the frame and spring shooting into the grass was on you having been unfamiliar with it's removal.

If you raise the left side of the slide release above horizontal with the slide off it easily disassembles. The magazine getting stuck in the frame is an interesting dillema indeed? Did you attempt to disassemble or to switch over the mag release to the other side of the pistol? Could you tell if the magazine catch was working properly before you sent it to Beretta? 

Lastly, the only other things I could see causing this would be improper reinstallation of the trigger assembly, some sort of a sear issue, or something to do with the frame itself.:watching:


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I had to stay home all day today waiting for UPS to pick up the gun 'cause they couldn't (or wouldn't?) not give me a time for pickup. Anyways at 5:30 they picked up the gun.

Actually I have had to put the slide release back in a few times as I have "popped" it out when cleaning the gun. So I tried to be careful when pushing out the slide but stuff happens!

I did not play with the mag catch because the gun was under warranty and the Beretta Service rep suggested I send it back. I won't be surprised it the issue is the mag catch but who knows?

Hopefully in a week I will have it back.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

zogger said:


> I had to stay home all day today waiting for UPS to pick up the gun 'cause they couldn't (or wouldn't?) not give me a time for pickup. Anyways at 5:30 they picked up the gun.
> 
> Actually I have had to put the slide release back in a few times as I have "popped" it out when cleaning the gun. So I tried to be careful when pushing out the slide but stuff happens!
> 
> ...


Sounds good, let us know when you get it back.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

*Delivered to Beretta Today*

UPS delivered my Px4 to Beretta in MD this morning. The countdown begins!


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have not really had bad luck with berettas. I have sold most because there have been other guns i liked better. One guy did tell me that Beretta is Italian for Junk. I actually have a px4 9mm compact and mid size I will be selling to get a beretta 92 or a new 1911. 

Hope it works out. Better to happen at the range than a firefight.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Beretta has nice webpage for you to get updates on the repair of you gun: Go to Welcome to Beretta USA Customer Support! , click on "Check My Repair", enter your serial number, and they give you various information plus status.

Right now mine is "Awaiting Inspection". Which the 1st step is probably to see if there is anything really wrong with the gun or if the owner is just a duffus.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow! As of right now, the Beretta website shows my Px4 as repaired and being prepared for shipment. They did not indicate what they fixed but the site says that the packing slip that will be included with me gun will have the repair details.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Gun shipped today. I expect to get it either Saturday or Monday.

I spoke to a support rep. He read the repair information. It seems they found some gunk (technical term) in the magazine release button that prevented it from being pushed in all the way. They cleaned that and put in a slide release spring to replace the one that I lost. I asked if it would have been easy for me clean the mag release myself but they indicated it is kinda tricky.

Once I get it back, I'll a put some rounds thru it and see if all is back to normal.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Got the gun (and my 2 magazines) today! I verified that it does release the magazines perfectly. The packing slip detailed what they fixed. It matched what the support person told me-gunk in the mag release and they put in the slide release spring that I had lost.

Now onto the range for a little test firing!

Nice job by Beretta. I shipped it on 7/16 and got it back of 7/24. Take out the 2 weekend days, so a total of 6 business days for shipping, fixing, and returning.


----------

